# Bonding Techniques



## dekebrent (Jun 17, 2005)

I'm familiar with a couple of bonding techniques with pigeons -- bobbing/nodding the head, patiently offering food by hand. Bonding is a function of the pigeon trusting you. What are some other techniques for bonding with pigeons?


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Hi Dekebrent - many pigeons actually love to be held and petted. You can rub their little heads, like you're preening them, and they love it. maggie


----------



## dekebrent (Jun 17, 2005)

Thanks Maggie. I used to hold and pet Pete (my pigeon) a good bit, but backed off when she was stressed out from the hardest part of her molting. I did not want to stress her out further by reaching for her. But when I did pet her, she enjoyed nice strokes on the head and a little rubbing and soft pinch underneath her beak.


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Well, safflower seeds can sure make friends but you don't want to feed them too many, too often. Often, you have to introduce them to them as they're not born knowing what they are. But when they learn to like them, it's possible to use them to slowly gain your bird's affection.

Pidgey


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

You can get a quick bonding by offering peanuts. Nothing changes my pigeons behavior quicker then bribary.

I have several huge proud male pigeons, who never come near me, turn into quivering softies that will humbly fly to my hand, all for the taste of a raw peanut. They each, don't even fit on one hand, and almost fall to the floor.


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Pigeons are prey so their social movements can be subtle. If you start a conversation with them acknowledging their behavior, you can demonstrate that you are in tune with them. When Bliss spies a hawk, I might quietly say to him, "Ah, you saw that hawk. You are a good sentry pigeon!" Flattery translates well and they notice when they have your full attention. However, because they are so quick it's hard to maintain the conversation very long. Because you can do this at a distance, it's not as stressful as physical contact.


----------



## dekebrent (Jun 17, 2005)

Thanks for the great responses. Treesa, I'm going to try peanuts w/ Pete tonight. Does the size of the peanut matter? Do I need to break it into bite size, or will Pete break the peanut up w/ her beak? Also, Pidgey -- Pete loves safflower seeds! Just to check, though, how often is it recommended to give pigeons safflower seeds, and how much?

Have to tell you all, I have thoroughly enjoyed have Pete the Pigeon as a pet. I've learned a lot over the months about pigeons, and they really are wonderfully adorable birds with great personalities.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

dekebrent said:


> Does the size of the peanut matter? Do I need to break it into bite size, or will Pete break the peanut up w/ her beak?



I'm so glad you are enjoying Pete, I'm sure she appreciates your company too. Once you have raised one, you know how truly smart and fun they are.

You should break the peanut in half, and then cut each half. That way they won't get stuck or be too big to digest. You can also purchase some peanuts, like Spanish peanuts in small sizes.

While safflower is a special treat, it should be given sparingly, and be only 2% of the pigeon mix.


----------

